# Need co2 help



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2011)

* I just bought a co2 tank, regulator, and an electric solenoid valve. everything is leak free and working properly...take a look at how i have this setup and tell me if i am doing this properly. 
*


I think co2 is heavier than air so i decided to put co2 hoses just above canopy level.... I took and installed a fishtank air manifold- 1 outlet converts to 3. I have three outlets at the same elevation, one at each light. 






Here she is 20lb co2 tank.






Left side of grow room, look just under the light...you can see the outlet tube






The middle tube can be seen taped to the wall






You can see the third tube hanging there. 






Another shot....

That pretty much sums it up for the grow room. I used a co2 calculator and came up with this...not sure about the best flow meter setting but i started with 10. Room dimensions are 8'x10'x8'

Grow room area: 640 cubic feet
Amount of CO2 required: 0.768 cubic feet
On time: 4.608 minutes

At this flow rate:
If you are using a 20 pound CO2 bottle with a regulator, it will last 17.48 hours.
If you have a CO2 Generator a 5 gallon propane tank will last 54 hours.

When running tank for the on time reqd, i close up the tent, shut off all exhaust and keep room fans running, should i shut these off too? How long should i wait for plants to absorb co2 before turning exhaust back on? Seem like i am doing everything right?

I appreciate any help given thanks!!​


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 3, 2011)

you need some sort of monitor. You could be killing yourself or your plants without even knowing it or severely lacking CO2 at times. Its like asking us to help you drive your car blindfolded without you ever have driven a car before. Im afraid that is my best answer. 

Your setup looks fine. There is a washer that fits between your connection and the tank connection that the CO2 refill place will have. They give me mine for free and it really helped with any sort of leak issue. 

Let CO2 fall from many places in the ceiling if you can as its heavier than air.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2011)

no way in fuck will it take 5 minutes to fill that room with co2. At 1500 ppm your co2 should last about 90 total hours. You really do need a monitor however. sorry, jsut the way it is.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> no way in fuck will it take 5 minutes to fill that room with co2. At 1500 ppm your co2 should last about 90 total hours. You really do need a monitor however. sorry, jsut the way it is.


are you aware this is math and flow setting is set to 10psi? flow setting can play a big role in the equation. should we unsticky the co2 calculator? tell me what i am missing here.


----------



## laughingduck (Jan 4, 2011)

Get a controller, seal the room, run co2 with the flowering lights on. I do not worry about where the hoses hang (if you have proper circulation of air in the room then the co2 will disperse evenly). Another problem i have had is the air pumps should not be sucking from a co2 enriched area, this causes ph in tanks to constantly creep up. You will need a dehumidifier if you do not have one already. Oh , one more thing consider a 50# tank from a welding supply, costs me about 20 bucks for 50# refill.


----------



## r3dn3ck (Jan 4, 2011)

I use a 5x5x8 room and I typically run in 3cuft of CO2 per day. To do so it's programmed to release gas for 15 minutes 4x a day at 3cubic feet per hour). I should see 60 days a bottle. I couldn't tell you the PPM I'm ending up with which is probably a mistake (waiting for funds for a meter). It would appear we are both making the same mistake, not using a meter. Your dispersal setup is decent. As long as the exhaust fans are off, you can run the room fans provided you have an otherwise well sealed room. FWIW, I'm using probably 4x the amount of gas I should have to due to my room being not totally sealed. It vents and recirculates to the rest of the big-ass room it's contained in so I like to build the level for the whole room. CO2 is cheap anyway.

You know your flow rate from the meter, in cubic feet per hour, and how long you've programmed it to run for over each 24hr period so you'll know how long you get out of a bottle from there since a bottle only holds so much (180cubc feet). The only way to get a specific PPM in the room to exist either at a given time or throughout the day is to use a controller that is triggered based on PPM. 

So, get a meter. Get me one too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> Get a controller, seal the room, run co2 with the flowering lights on. I do not worry about where the hoses hang (if you have proper circulation of air in the room then the co2 will disperse evenly). Another problem i have had is the air pumps should not be sucking from a co2 enriched area, this causes ph in tanks to constantly creep up. You will need a dehumidifier if you do not have one already. Oh , one more thing consider a 50# tank from a welding supply, costs me about 20 bucks for 50# refill.


Thanks for the response, i wasnt aware of co2 raising ph in hydro setups...I will be sure to monitor that as well. I do not have a humidifier but room is pretty dry, even after a good dose of co2...is this because co2 will naturally raise humidity? RH in room started at 6 and is now at 9 (after pumping co2). I am thinking about this meter, only because it is cheap....have you used this? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Indoor-Air-Quali...item2c59def087





r3dn3ck said:


> I use a 5x5x8 room and I typically run in 3cuft of CO2 per day. To do so it's programmed to release gas for 15 minutes 4x a day at 3cubic feet per hour). I should see 60 days a bottle. I couldn't tell you the PPM I'm ending up with which is probably a mistake (waiting for funds for a meter). It would appear we are both making the same mistake, not using a meter. Your dispersal setup is decent. As long as the exhaust fans are off, you can run the room fans provided you have an otherwise well sealed room. FWIW, I'm using probably 4x the amount of gas I should have to due to my room being not totally sealed. It vents and recirculates to the rest of the big-ass room it's contained in so I like to build the level for the whole room. CO2 is cheap anyway.
> 
> You know your flow rate from the meter, in cubic feet per hour, and how long you've programmed it to run for over each 24hr period so you'll know how long you get out of a bottle from there since a bottle only holds so much (180cubc feet). The only way to get a specific PPM in the room to exist either at a given time or throughout the day is to use a controller that is triggered based on PPM.
> 
> So, get a meter. Get me one too.


Right on brother, thanks for letting me know your setup. Does it prove beneficial in your situation? I found this meter here for pretty cheap. Take care!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Indoor-Air-Quali...item2c59def087


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2011)

_I run a co2 generator and use 20lb BBQ tanks. MY room is 14x12x8=1344sq. ft

I run a CAP green house controller and CAP Co2 monitor. Both cost me about 800$ 7 years ago. I burn 1 tank ever 7 to 9 days and run at 1800ppm.

You can run the way you are but to get the most you need a control system and monitor.

Just make sure you have a small fan on the floor blowing gently, GENTLY!!! Try to have the fan set so the air goes in a circle, everyone get there fair share that way.

You should up the temperature to mid 80's for best effect on the plants when lights are on.
Your plants will use more food and water also. Co2 speeds up the plants, kind like Nitrous in cars.

You can get a increase of up to 30% in Yield but most people never see that, if your good at growing 15%, if your a god 20%, if your me 25%.
Most shops don't like selling co2 because most people have not mastered the Basics so they wonder whay they don't get 30%+, well the sad truth is 75% of growers don't know much about about growing very well.

_Comments on your grow IMHO_

Looks great, nice work!
You should LST the tall ones so the short guys get their fair share of light.
You might want to Back off the food a bit. see below
Don't veg so long or lollipop your plants. You got no light reaching the last foot or so of plant. Smaller plants will better use all your light and still give you the same or better yield. If you like them tall trim the bottom foot, all you get is popcorn. This is a good way to help prevent bugs and mildew if you have a fan blowing acroos the tops of your pails, helps stop fungus nats.

You have some leaf rolling going on, 

_*[FONT=&quot]Too much marijuana fertilizer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
The most common cause of marijuana leaf cupping aka leaf margin rolling, leaf margin burn, and leaf tip curl/burn is overzealous use of marijuana plant food. In relationship to factors such as marijuana plant vigor and rate of growth. Leaf burn is often the very first sign of too much marijuana fertilizer.
A hard, crispy feel to the marijuana leaf frequently occurs as well, as opposed to a soft and cool feel of a happy pot leaf. Back off on the amount and/or frequency of using marijuana fertilizer. Too much marijuana fertilizer can also burn the roots, especially the sensitive root tips, which then creates another set of problems. Note - as soil dries, the concentration of the remaining salts rises further exacerbating the problem. [/FONT]


----------



## laughingduck (Jan 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the response, i wasnt aware of co2 raising ph in hydro setups...I will be sure to monitor that as well. I do not have a humidifier but room is pretty dry, even after a good dose of co2...is this because co2 will naturally raise humidity? RH in room started at 6 and is now at 9 (after pumping co2). I am thinking about this meter, only because it is cheap....have you used this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Indoor-Air-Quali...item2c59def087
> 
> ...


When you seal a room properly for co2 the humidity has nowhere to go, the humidity comes from the transpiration at the plants. The lower the humidity the easier it is for the plant to transpire, i usually run about 50% to 60% works well for me. That meter is a good start, at least you will know what your ppms are, and the high and low ends up throught the day. 1500 is good, 2000 plus is bad. Two good methods to use co2- 1- to insure that co2 levels are acceptable, 500 to 1000 ppm, 2- to enrich to a 1500ppm constant level is good to. Oh one more thing, ( I realize i jump around) The low humidity helps to eliminate co2 regulator FREEZES, low humidity, no moisture to freeze.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2011)

Humidity would go up due to the increased transpiration from the plants.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> _I run a co2 generator and use 20lb BBQ tanks. MY room is 14x12x8=1344sq. ft
> 
> I run a CAP green house controller and CAP Co2 monitor. Both cost me about 800$ 7 years ago. I burn 1 tank ever 7 to 9 days and run at 1800ppm.
> 
> ...


 Hey thanks for the reply! I am looking into buying a cheap monitor, not ready for a controller right now. I am just supplementing a bit if you know what i mean, not making the full jump yet. 
My fan runs at 320 cfm and my room is 312 cubic ft, so i guess if i run this for one minute i have already exchanged the rooms air...my room is not completely sealed and i usually run my exhaust all day long. I should put it on a timer....this should help raise temps and humidity right? 

I do agree co2 wont help if you arent aware of the basics to a healthy plant.

I am aware of too much fertilizer, if you look at my soil plants you will see they are as healthy as possible. The hydro plant is the first time i have tried hydro, i am feeding it lots of samples and stuff. LOL i am pushing ppm to the limits with her. I have tried lollipopping and lst. I like the simplicity of a single cola plant...it is interesting watching how different strains grow on there own..this provides a great knowledge base for training next round (if i decide to). If youd like to see more about the grow check out journal in sig. Most of these pictures focus on that dirty hydro plant!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> When you seal a room properly for co2 the humidity has nowhere to go, the humidity comes from the transpiration at the plants. The lower the humidity the easier it is for the plant to transpire, i usually run about 50% to 60% works well for me. That meter is a good start, at least you will know what your ppms are, and the high and low ends up throught the day. 1500 is good, 2000 plus is bad. Two good methods to use co2- 1- to insure that co2 levels are acceptable, 500 to 1000 ppm, 2- to enrich to a 1500ppm constant level is good to. Oh one more thing, ( I realize i jump around) The low humidity helps to eliminate co2 regulator FREEZES, low humidity, no moisture to freeze.


 Hey thanks for the good information, my room is not sealed fully. There is a one inch gap from where the enclosure tarp hangs from the ceiling, edges where they meet with walls arent sealed either. Should i be doing anything different?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2011)

My fan runs at 320 cfm and my room is 312 cubic ft, so i guess if i run this for one minute i have already exchanged the rooms air...*Yup* my room is not completely sealed ( you need to seal it pretty good) and i usually run my exhaust all day long. *Nope can't do that anymore*. I should put it on a timer....this should help raise temps and humidity right? *Yup*

Using a few timers is an excellent way to get the most out of the setup. You might consider something like this
co2 on for 15
all off 30 (co2 and exhaust fans)
Exhaust on 15

Now you need to see how long it takes for the room to get to 1500ppm so you know you have it on long enough.
Next monitor temp while all is off. It may only take 15 min to get to say 95 so adjust the off cycle. Better to come on sooner than later. Remember you wat the temps to be mid 80 so the plants can use the extra co2.

I do agree co2 wont help if you arent aware of the basics to a healthy plant.

I am aware of too much fertilizer, if you look at my soil plants you will see they are as healthy as possible. The hydro plant is the first time i have tried hydro, i am feeding it lots of samples and stuff. LOL i am pushing ppm to the limits with her. I have tried lollipopping and lst. I like the simplicity of a single cola plant...it is interesting watching how different strains grow on there own..this provides a great knowledge base for training next round (if i decide to). If youd like to see more about the grow check out journal in sig. Most of these pictures focus on that dirty hydro plant!

I did notice that and looked 3 times, they look great, I did the hydro for years but got lazy so now it's dirt for me, all I do is water. Nice grow +1


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2011)

Due to the size of my room I keep it at 1800 which means the plants farthest from the monitor are getting 1500ppm. 1500 is the standard.


----------



## laughingduck (Jan 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey thanks for the good information, my room is not sealed fully. There is a one inch gap from where the enclosure tarp hangs from the ceiling, edges where they meet with walls arent sealed either. Should i be doing anything different?


Untill you seal the room up, your kinda hittin at it, and you will likey not recieve the results you want.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> Untill you seal the room up, your kinda hittin at it, and you will likey not recieve the results you want.


 I get great results without co2...i purchased regulator and bottle for an unbeatable price. wasnt even thinking about getting a setup....a deal came across that i couldnt pass up. now i am just learning about it and working out the qwerks.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> My fan runs at 320 cfm and my room is 312 cubic ft, so i guess if i run this for one minute i have already exchanged the rooms air...*Yup* my room is not completely sealed ( you need to seal it pretty good) and i usually run my exhaust all day long. *Nope can't do that anymore*. I should put it on a timer....this should help raise temps and humidity right? *Yup*
> 
> Using a few timers is an excellent way to get the most out of the setup. You might consider something like this
> co2 on for 15
> ...


Right on bro, i appreciate your help...as of now, i will just shut off exhaust, pump co2 for 5-10 minutes...let everything sit for 15-30 minutes. turn on exhaust, repeat 3x a day or so. how does that sound until i can get the monitor? i have to figure out what to do with my exaust when im not running co2, this will all come later with the monitor. got any good starting points WITHOUT the monitor? i guess it will all be based on humidity and temps.


----------



## laughingduck (Jan 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I get great results without co2...i purchased regulator and bottle for an unbeatable price. wasnt even thinking about getting a setup....a deal came across that i couldnt pass up. now i am just learning about it and working out the qwerks.


My bad, I have just had to address every one of these freakin problems, so i was just tryin to share. (it was a little bit of a battel)


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> My bad, I have just had to address every one of these freakin problems, so i was just tryin to share. (it was a little bit of a battel)


 Were they actual problems or just stuff that could make the co2 more efficient? I think cracking the bottle a few times a day should prove beneficial, without following the rules.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 5, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> Another problem i have had is the air pumps should not be sucking from a co2 enriched area, this causes ph in tanks to constantly creep up.


 im afraid this is not correct. While I have no doubt that you pH creeps, its not from the CO2. Infact, quite the opposite is true in that CO2 enrichment will decrease the pH of water as the CO2 turns to carbonic acid. Aquarium owners know this process well and utilize it. If you google 'ocean acidification', which is the same process of adding CO2 to our oceans, thereby lowering the pH, you can get a much more complete explanation. 

Not sure why your pH creeps up but its not from CO2, quite the opposite.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2011)

ecofrog said:


> im afraid this is not correct. While I have no doubt that you pH creeps, its not from the CO2. Infact, quite the opposite is true in that CO2 enrichment will decrease the pH of water as the CO2 turns to carbonic acid. Aquarium owners know this process well and utilize it. If you google 'ocean acidification', which is the same process of adding CO2 to our oceans, thereby lowering the pH, you can get a much more complete explanation.
> 
> Not sure why your pH creeps up but its not from CO2, quite the opposite.


 thanks for the correction!


----------



## laughingduck (Jan 6, 2011)

ecofrog said:


> im afraid this is not correct. While I have no doubt that you pH creeps, its not from the CO2. Infact, quite the opposite is true in that CO2 enrichment will decrease the pH of water as the CO2 turns to carbonic acid. Aquarium owners know this process well and utilize it. If you google 'ocean acidification', which is the same process of adding CO2 to our oceans, thereby lowering the pH, you can get a much more complete explanation.
> 
> Not sure why your pH creeps up but its not from CO2, quite the opposite.


it creeps down, sorry. I was haveing to add ph up constantly in small amounts.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for that. The stupid, uninformed, bs that so many people write on here makes me sick. I mean if I was a mentally retarded fool I might listen to people on here when I shouldn't. Just like the idiot I quoted that stated his "RH" at 6% then after co2 9%. To funny. Thanks for telling it the way it is since people on here like to help but when they state it wrong they hurt instead.. My ph does not do anything due to co2 but I seal my room and my air stone draw is from a separate area that has a passive o2 entry point.. Good luck to all that listen to the bs....




laughingduck said:


> it creeps down, sorry. I was haveing to add ph up constantly in small amounts.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2011)

tatamama said:


> Thank you for that. The stupid, uninformed, bs that so many people write on here makes me sick. I mean if I was a mentally retarded fool I might listen to people on here when I shouldn't. Just like the idiot I quoted that stated his "RH" at 6% then after co2 9%. To funny. Thanks for telling it the way it is since people on here like to help but when they state it wrong they hurt instead.. My ph does not do anything due to co2 but I seal my room and my air stone draw is from a separate area that has a passive o2 entry point.. Good luck to all that listen to the bs....


 Huh? Can you clarify what you are trying to say?

Instead of making a fool of someone, why dont you explain why you disagree with someones response? 

Possible my humidity meter is reading incorrectly? ...or i shouldve said humidity in place of relative humidity.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I am a bit testy but it is mostly because of all the bs when asking about co2. I have figured a cheap cheap good propane way to do it without all the bells and $$$ whistles all by my lonesome. But anyway why I think you are out of whack is no place will you find RH or humidity so low but maybe in your oven on 500 degrees. Nothing will live in that, well nothing that is a plant. Plants in any environment at 9 or less, ha, humidity will not survive and no grow I have ever heard of is that low. Like I said only in an over or the inside of a package of dessicant.... Not possible to have it that low unless you are on maybe planet Murcury. don't think you would be worried about it there though... LOL.... Lowest ever seen a grow was around 20 and that was very low and very hot and very short lived.. 35 to 40 or 50 would be the best.. Ok then.. When you get a functioning RH moniter let us know what it really is but the other thing is you can't know what you were talking about if you write that shit.. Sorry but true.. Anyone else like to advise me or him if I am wrong but I am not....



aeviaanah said:


> Huh? Can you clarify what you are trying to
> Instead of making a fool of someone, why dont you explain why you disagree wilth someones response?
> 
> Possible my humidity meter is reading incorrectly? ...or i shouldve said humidity in place of relative humidity.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2011)

tatamama said:


> Well I am a bit testy but it is mostly because of all the bs when asking about co2. I have figured a cheap cheap good propane way to do it without all the bells and $$$ whistles all by my lonesome. But anyway why I think you are out of whack is no place will you find RH or humidity so low but maybe in your oven on 500 degrees. Nothing will live in that, well nothing that is a plant. Plants in any environment at 9 or less, ha, humidity will not survive and no grow I have ever heard of is that low. Like I said only in an over or the inside of a package of dessicant.... Not possible to have it that low unless you are on maybe planet Murcury. don't think you would be worried about it there though... LOL.... Lowest ever seen a grow was around 20 and that was very low and very hot and very short lived.. 35 to 40 or 50 would be the best.. Ok then.. When you get a functioning RH moniter let us know what it really is but the other thing is you can't know what you were talking about if you write that shit.. Sorry but true.. Anyone else like to advise me or him if I am wrong but I am not....


LOL...like i said my hydrometer is not calibrated properly. Possibly you should observe how you talk to people and deal with certain situations. If i would have known this and read a response that is obviously incorrect, i would inform them in a different manner such as, "5-10 RH doesnt seem right...check your hygrometer." Its that simple buddy. Come back when you have something informative to say.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 7, 2011)

Did I hurt another heads feelings? To funny. Let me just say if you think, or in your case can't think, that writing crap is ok well I am here to tell you that I spit in your general direction. No one, no One, thinks humidity get that low. You obviously don't know what you say and or don't care and make up crap. 6%, 9% humidity! you must be dumber than a bag of hammers. Meter or no meter you could not get out of a wet paper bag. Of course that bag would be around 70% humidity. To funny again.





aeviaanah said:


> LOL...like i said my hydrometer is not calibrated properly. Possibly you should observe how you talk to people and deal with certain situations. If i would have known this and read a response that is obviously incorrect, i would inform them in a different manner such as, "5-10 RH doesnt seem right...check your hygrometer." Its that simple buddy. Come back when you have something informative to say.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 7, 2011)

tatamama said:


> Did I hurt another heads feelings? To funny. Let me just say if you think, or in your case can't think, that writing crap is ok well I am here to tell you that I spit in your general direction. No one, no One, thinks humidity get that low. You obviously don't know what you say and or don't care and make up crap. 6%, 9% humidity! you must be dumber than a bag of hammers. Meter or no meter you could not get out of a wet paper bag. Of course that bag would be around 70% humidity. To funny again.


Jeeze buddy. Instead of calling the guy an idiot, maybe you ought to explain to him why he is mistaken. Perhaps he is not the most accurate of plant growers but you, my friend are 'dumber than a bag of hammers' in the ways of kindness and compassion. If i had to choose, I know which one I would rather be dumber in.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2011)

has anyone tried the co2 testers that look like a glass vial? i guess you pull the sample air in then crack the solution inside the syringe. it will tell you the ppm of co2 in the air. testing co2 is so expensive....a few hundred for a monitor and like 16 bux for a single test. i wonder if i should just buy one of the syringe testers and use the data gathered as a basis for how to run my co2.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe first learn about humidity. Second I used one and they will give you a general idea. As for compassion from the other guy, dude when someone takes bad advice on here and ruins a whole grow because of it that I would have compassion for. Someone that does not have a clue about even general humidity to such an extent as this guy well I don't. Why? Well because he needs a clue before he wastes peoples time answering him when he obviously makes up bs.. You think anyone goes outside or into a room and thinks it is at 6% humidity???? I know public school sucks but come on!!! I don't think any place on planet earth has such a low level of air born h2o.. So he says that and is saying he is using co2, well my friend that is a very advanced area of growing and he does not live there yet... You might have compassion of a child and not tell that child in a way he can understand to not run into the street when if you had whipped his ass hard he might have listened but instead you gave him a cookie the first time and told him no and well the second time your compassion killed him... Look up tough love.. He needs to learn before he can read so to speak and then he needs to not ask questions until he has one that makes sense period.. People can kill themselves in the business of growing by a number of different ways so he needs to be told to get a clue before he burns his house down, kills the kids/pets/himself with co or co2 or some other stupid way to f up things... What don't you get??? Who really believes 6% humidity and if anyone does why??? Just answer that one for your dose of compassion....


aeviaanah said:


> has anyone tried the co2 testers that look like a glass vial? i guess you pull the sample air in then crack the solution inside the syringe. it will tell you the ppm of co2 in the air. testing co2 is so expensive....a few hundred for a monitor and like 16 bux for a single test. i wonder if i should just buy one of the syringe testers and use the data gathered as a basis for how to run my co2.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 8, 2011)

Funny thread for sure. Let me just say this, and then all the people that don't have the cash to do it properly can chime in and tell me how they are just turning their bottles on or putting dry ice in their tents, or mixing vinegar and baking soda or any of the other half ass shit to raise CO2 levels... IF YOU WANT THE BENFITS OF CO2 THEN YOU HAVE TO BUY A FUCKING PPM CONTROLLER AND JUST DO IT RIGHT. 

Part of becoming a better grower is knowing what you put in and what came out of your crop. Farting co2 or even measuring the levels here and then will do fuck all to establish proper levels. How air tight your room is, how warm it is, how long you have been standing in your room, how BIG your plants are, how long they have been under the lights, ALL this shit will effect CO2 levels. People like myself that have computerized PPM meters know this as they constantly show us what the concentration is and I can hear it clicking on and off and different intervals. Not, it came on five minutes ago, its on again; my fuzzy logic controller turns on and off every couple of seconds. Both how long it is on and the interval changes about a minute I am in the room.

save you money on the meter and just buy the controller. I got me CAP xgc-1 for $400 on CL.


----------



## xivex (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey just hooked up my Sentinel CHHC-4 Total Environmental Controller in my journal (see sig link)..

I love it so far. The controller clicks on as LF said, you know its on, you look at the readout and it flashes temp/rH/CO2 ppm over and over again every couple of seconds. Good stuff! Instant knowledge of the state of your room's environment!  Makes it a cinch to determine potential problems in the room environment. 

I've seen the Sentinel CHHC-4 listed from $550 - $780 (Wow). If you shop around you can pick one up for mid $500's...

X


----------



## tatamama (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with you. I am doing a ghetto study with a coleman two burner stove that I have to go in turn on and go in and turn on every hour or so but it is a test grow. I bought a meter, just for co2 so wasted my money because I will most likely own a controller to do it auto in the future but this one is showing me many things. One, it is showing me how sealed my building is, two, it is showing me how long this 20000 btu cooker takes to fill the room to 1500, three, it is a test to show if this strain can do the single cola yield good thing that fiend does with his small small put to flower plants. You see I looked at his little tiny like four inch tall with co2 plants and they are great at the end. Without co2 my strain just has to be huge to make the great big colas. I want to see with co2 if that can be changed to little plants lollipoped like his because as it stands now I have 50 stations that done his way would make about 60 oz's with all the stations being used. Without co2 I can barely fit 37" tall plants in there and I have to trim them forever and ever. I see his and hell states he gets the 12" or so roots then straight to flower without much veg and those results have to be from the co2 because I have a great strain but they don't do well unless they are around 12 to 14" at 12/12 start.. ANYWAY. The coleman also has a big propane tank and I wanted to actually see how long one would last and well looks like with the co2 showing 1500 and having to refill the room for 2.5 mins every 90 mins that the tank will last about 50 days and that will make it worth it. I have one question though. I have an ac/dehumid unit and when it is vented outside it hardly budges my Hygrometer at all but when I vent it inside the room the humid level comes down from 61% to 50% in less than 6 mins. What is up with that? Also is 60% humidity bad for anything except the buds when the form for mold and the like or does it hurt the actual plant health/growth/bud development. Does not seem to be an issue so far until buds are thick and then well we know the answer to what 60+ will do then.. Might as well throw them out if your humidity is over 60% for the last month of bloom because you WILL get mold and or rot period... Thanks if you know an answer to those two questions.....

Ps. I am mean! But I was not out of line with what I actually told the 6% humidity boy.. I mean f, he could be that stupid, and put in a 1k hps next to a curtain for all I know... P.
Ps2. I type at 65 words per minute. LOL.




legallyflying said:


> Funny thread for sure. Let me just say this, and then all the people that don't have the cash to do it properly can chime in and tell me how they are just turning their bottles on or putting dry ice in their tents, or mixing vinegar and baking soda or any of the other half ass shit to raise CO2 levels... IF YOU WANT THE BENFITS OF CO2 THEN YOU HAVE TO BUY A FUCKING PPM CONTROLLER AND JUST DO IT RIGHT.
> 
> Part of becoming a better grower is knowing what you put in and what came out of your crop. Farting co2 or even measuring the levels here and then will do fuck all to establish proper levels. How air tight your room is, how warm it is, how long you have been standing in your room, how BIG your plants are, how long they have been under the lights, ALL this shit will effect CO2 levels. People like myself that have computerized PPM meters know this as they constantly show us what the concentration is and I can hear it clicking on and off and different intervals. Not, it came on five minutes ago, its on again; my fuzzy logic controller turns on and off every couple of seconds. Both how long it is on and the interval changes about a minute I am in the room.
> 
> save you money on the meter and just buy the controller. I got me CAP xgc-1 for $400 on CL.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 8, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Funny thread for sure. Let me just say this, and then all the people that don't have the cash to do it properly can chime in and tell me how they are just turning their bottles on or putting dry ice in their tents, or mixing vinegar and baking soda or any of the other half ass shit to raise CO2 levels... IF YOU WANT THE BENFITS OF CO2 THEN YOU HAVE TO BUY A FUCKING PPM CONTROLLER AND JUST DO IT RIGHT.
> 
> Part of becoming a better grower is knowing what you put in and what came out of your crop. Farting co2 or even measuring the levels here and then will do fuck all to establish proper levels. How air tight your room is, how warm it is, how long you have been standing in your room, how BIG your plants are, how long they have been under the lights, ALL this shit will effect CO2 levels. People like myself that have computerized PPM meters know this as they constantly show us what the concentration is and I can hear it clicking on and off and different intervals. Not, it came on five minutes ago, its on again; my fuzzy logic controller turns on and off every couple of seconds. Both how long it is on and the interval changes about a minute I am in the room.
> 
> save you money on the meter and just buy the controller. I got me CAP xgc-1 for $400 on CL.


 good point...im waiting on a call back from a guy on craigslist for both the monitor and meter


----------



## Evil.Seven (Jan 9, 2011)

If you don't feel the need to completely micromanage and know the exact numbers the CAP PPM-4 seems to be a good option. It can be found if you really look around for about $200. I recently started using one and it seems to work fine. On at 1450 PPM off at 1500 PPM.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 9, 2011)

i picked up a Sentinel CHHC-1 controller...she handles humidity, co2, and temps. just learnin how to work it now.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 9, 2011)

My largest concerns with running co2 is that if enough co2 builds up in your grow-op it can be harmful or even lethal to human health. If people break into a commercial op with a system malfunction they could black out and be dead with no chance of escape. Co2 can only be used when the lights are on and has to be cleared from the air before the lights go out. Your plants need o2 when the lights go off. I use charcoal to generate co2 for my personal op and I only line up enough briquets to last the shift. I line them up (4-6 pieces, depending on dampness) like fallen dominoes and ignite one end. My budding room is 8' x 8' x 8'h. I do not seal my room and my blowers and fan schedules are not altered. I have my exhaust up high because co2 is heavier than normal air.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmmm. That sounds futile. With venting co2 will not rise and your method is nuts. Also co2 is barely heavier. Takes only the slightest fan to keep it aflot. Unsealed co2 enritchment is pointless....





bird mcbride said:


> My largest concerns with running co2 is that if enough co2 builds up in your grow-op it can be harmful or even lethal to human health. If people break into a commercial op with a system malfunction they could black out and be dead with no chance of escape. Co2 can only be used when the lights are on and has to be cleared from the air before the lights go out. Your plants need o2 when the lights go off. I use charcoal to generate co2 for my personal op and I only line up enough briquets to last the shift. I line them up (4-6 pieces, depending on dampness) like fallen dominoes and ignite one end. My budding room is 8' x 8' x 8'h. I do not seal my room and my blowers and fan schedules are not altered. I have my exhaust up high because co2 is heavier than normal air.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 9, 2011)

tatamama said:


> Unsealed co2 enritchment is pointless....


 Expensive is a better word. And ofcourse there are degrees of 'Unsealed'.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 9, 2011)

*My* *Sentinel CHHC-1 controller makes a weird noise, its like a computer squeal...not sure if it is normal. Has anyone experienced this?
*


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *My* *Sentinel CHHC-1 controller makes a weird noise, its like a computer squeal...not sure if it is normal. Has anyone experienced this?
> *


good to see your still around bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> good to see your still around bro!


 yea brotha, come check out the grow in sig. got some frosties in there.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 10, 2011)

I would guess you could go through a lot of tanks in a day with that unsealed room. LOL... Burning charcoal to make co2, in a vented on high unsealed room, just makes me laugh but firemen will not. LOLOLOLOLOL ROFL....




ecofrog said:


> Expensive is a better word. And ofcourse there are degrees of 'Unsealed'.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 10, 2011)

bird mcbride said:


> My largest concerns with running co2 is that if enough co2 builds up in your grow-op it can be harmful or even lethal to human health. If people break into a commercial op with a system malfunction they could black out and be dead with no chance of escape. Co2 can only be used when the lights are on and has to be cleared from the air before the lights go out. Your plants need o2 when the lights go off. I use charcoal to generate co2 for my personal op and I only line up enough briquets to last the shift. I line them up (4-6 pieces, depending on dampness) like fallen dominoes and ignite one end. My budding room is 8' x 8' x 8'h. I do not seal my room and my blowers and fan schedules are not altered. I have my exhaust up high because co2 is heavier than normal air.


 
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_carbon_dioxide_intake_is_lethal


Do a little research. Your thinking carbon monoxide I am guessing. But in order to get c02 to the concentrations where it is dangerous for humans you would need a shit ton of tanks constantly leaking into your room or multiple c02 burners going constantly for quite a long time. 

Burning charcoal to create c02 is far more dangerous than running a tank or propane burner will ever be.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2011)

Banditt said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_carbon_dioxide_intake_is_lethal
> 
> 
> Do a little research. Your thinking carbon monoxide I am guessing. But in order to get c02 to the concentrations where it is dangerous for humans you would need a shit ton of tanks constantly leaking into your room or multiple c02 burners going constantly for quite a long time.
> ...


i grow in my room and just set up the co2. i did the math in reference to the link you sent. 

In my room which is 14' x 14' x 8' it will take a flow meter setting of 10 CFH running for 940 minutes (15 hours). At this time co2 levels should become lethal. Other factors such as central heating and air, windows, doors being open all lengthen this. At this long of run time the co2 tank should be depleted anyway. 

After doing this, i think i will turn my flow meter setting down to around 5. This should give me more time to realize something is wrong....being that i sleep in the room.


I got the monitor set up and it seems to be working great. Even tho my room isnt 'fully sealed' it does hold co2 efficiently.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i picked up a Sentinel CHHC-1 controller...she handles humidity, co2, and temps. just learning how to work it now.


Big + rep for stepping up and doing that shit right. You will be VERY happy with the controller for sure. Since your now in the happy world of CO2 users producing FAT fucking buds, couple things to think about....

Research different co2 levels throughout the life cycle. You really don't need 1500 all the time and I have read several accounts of reduced potency with really high co2 in the last couple weeks. I'm not the weed god father or anything but have a pretty decent handle on botany, plant physiology, and hydroponics. This is generally my Co2 schedule...

Clones through 2 weeks... none.
first week in final home.. 700
second week...2nd - 5th of veg.. 1200 ppm, 90 degrees, 80% humidity
First- 3rd weeks of flower. 1500 ppm, 85-90 degrees, 60%
4-th- 6th weeks 1300 ppm, 80 degrees, the lowest humidty I can achieve from here through harvest.
7-harvest, 700-800 PPM, 40% or lower humidity.


I generally don't like super low humidity until I need it (to control molds). It is fairly stressful for plants to be hot AND dry..lots of vapor pressure deficit. Lower humidity has been proven to raise trichome and oil production (especially indicas). The lower the better. 

Cheers


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 10, 2011)

tatamama said:


> I would guess you could go through a lot of tanks in a day with that unsealed room. LOL... Burning charcoal to make co2, in a vented on high unsealed room, just makes me laugh but firemen will not. LOLOLOLOLOL ROFL....


I would never waste my time using tanks of co2 gas. The advantage of using a charcoal co2 generator is that it will not cause water vapour to build up in the op and when arrainged properly will go out at the proper time. Approximately 2600 homes are destroyed in the US annually by gas explosions. $10 worth of charcoal will last a long time. It is easier, safer and cheaper than propane co2 generators. Before I'd use tanks of co2 or a propane generator I would set up back to back bud ops to supply the proper gases to my plants.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Big + rep for stepping up and doing that shit right. You will be VERY happy with the controller for sure. Since your now in the happy world of CO2 users producing FAT fucking buds, couple things to think about....
> 
> Research different co2 levels throughout the life cycle. You really don't need 1500 all the time and I have read several accounts of reduced potency with really high co2 in the last couple weeks. I'm not the weed god father or anything but have a pretty decent handle on botany, plant physiology, and hydroponics. This is generally my Co2 schedule...
> 
> ...


Right on thanks! Currently i am around week 4. Monitor is set to:

Turn co2 on if below 1400
Turn exhaust fans on if above 85 F

I do not have a humidity or heat device...do these values seem like a good start point?

Actual is:
1300-1500 Co2
77 F
46.5 RH

Basically the exhaust fans never come on because the temps never get that hot. If i turn the heater on to my house it will raise temps in the grow room..which might kick fans on a few times a day... I should try to get temps higher right? If im pumping co2, do i need fresh air exchange? I can interlock co2 and temps...when co2 comes on it will shut off exhaust fans and vice versa. I can also set them independently....but this way co2 is not wasted. 
Has anyone used this particular model? Mine squeals like a computer thinking, i need to know if this is normal or not.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2011)

* week 3.5 
*

* 
trainwreck x earlyskunk=
































deep purple=






whiteberry x redwood kush
















*​


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2011)

bird mcbride said:


> I would never waste my time using tanks of co2 gas. The advantage of using a charcoal co2 generator is that it will not cause water vapour to build up in the op and when arrainged properly will go out at the proper time. Approximately 2600 homes are destroyed in the US annually by gas explosions. $10 worth of charcoal will last a long time. It is easier, safer and cheaper than propane co2 generators. Before I'd use tanks of co2 or a propane generator I would set up back to back bud ops to supply the proper gases to my plants.


80,000,000 homes in the US 2,600 caused by gas explosions...
80,000,000 homes in the US 356,200 caused by fire...


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> 80,000,000 homes in the US 2,600 caused by gas explosions...
> 80,000,000 homes in the US 356,200 caused by fire...


And these people aren't even growing pot. So if you don't understand co2, don't use it. Keep your exhaust vent tube as close to the ceiling as possible. Co2 is in fact heavier than normal air. Well at least you have some nice crystals happening in your pics. I always get good crystal in all my grows.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 11, 2011)

bird mcbride said:


> The advantage of using a charcoal co2 generator is that it will not cause water vapour to build up in the op and when arrainged properly will go out at the proper time. ... $10 worth of charcoal will last a long time. It is easier, safer and cheaper than propane co2 generators.


 Could you point me to a manufacturer of a charcoal co2 generator or do I have to make one myself?


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 11, 2011)

ecofrog said:


> Could you point me to a manufacturer of a charcoal co2 generator or do I have to make one myself?


I use a small Hitachi barbecue. I have a metal cabinet I keep the barbecue in. I filter it and send it into my budding room. The cabinet that I am using is an electric smoker for smoking salmon. Someday when I get around to it I'm going to incorporate the element in the fish smoker so I don't have to be there at a specific time. Doing this type of stuff is what makes growing pot a real hands on experience. I even construct my own waterpumps.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 12, 2011)

bird mcbride said:


> I use a small Hitachi barbecue. I have a metal cabinet I keep the barbecue in. I filter it and send it into my budding room. The cabinet that I am using is an electric smoker for smoking salmon. Someday when I get around to it I'm going to incorporate the element in the fish smoker so I don't have to be there at a specific time. Doing this type of stuff is what makes growing pot a real hands on experience. I even construct my own waterpumps.


 I take it you have a carbon monoxide monitor? Do you have one that will follow the actual PPM or just an idiot buzzer when it gets too 'high'? 

Smoldering charcoal eh? That is alotta incomplete combustion making all kinds of stuff. I suppose if you put it thru an AC filter first, it would remove alot of the VOC's and even CO's. But Im not sure I like the idea of stoners incomplete burning carbon to lift CO2. 

Anyhow, thanks for the tip.


----------



## thegreensurfer (Jan 12, 2011)

tatamama = angry little man.
maybe he needs some better bud? heh...

aeviaanah how long does that early skunk take?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 12, 2011)

thegreensurfer said:


> tatamama = angry little man.
> maybe he needs some better bud? heh...
> 
> aeviaanah how long does that early skunk take?


 8-10 weeks...i havent selected a good trainwreck x earlyskunk yet, im still looking for the perfect pheno. one of two hermied on me, i put her outside...


----------



## potroast (Jan 14, 2011)

thegreensurfer said:


> tatamama = angry little man.
> maybe he needs some better bud? heh...



Yeah, he typed like a prick and on top of that, he is completely wrong! The RH in my grow room today was around 15 percent. I guess the guy has never heard of a desert. But he sure likes to show his ass.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 15, 2011)

Look u think what you want. But I know humans on the planet earth and the ones that walk and talk a language you can understand. No one understands 6%-9% "RH" in a grow op no less.. You might want to try using that room to dry your clothes in. LOL.. U say I make myself look like an ass well go check out RH in the deserts of planet earth. None have 6% RH. LOL.. Douche.. It is dryer in the snow than the sand. Monkey. Don't ever try any thing that requires common knowledge! My Advice....... Use maybe some kerosene in a bucket and light that, lots of co2 I hear....... 



heard of a desert. But he sure likes to show his ass.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## s8045488 (Jan 15, 2011)

What about using pure green tea in watering the plants?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2011)

s8045488 said:


> What about using pure green tea in watering the plants?


 Havent heard of that, for what reason?


----------



## potroast (Jan 17, 2011)

tatamama said:


> Look u think what you want. But I know humans on the planet earth and the ones that walk and talk a language you can understand. No one understands 6%-9% "RH" in a grow op no less.. You might want to try using that room to dry your clothes in. LOL.. U say I make myself look like an ass well go check out RH in the deserts of planet earth. None have 6% RH. LOL.. Douche.. It is dryer in the snow than the sand. Monkey. Don't ever try any thing that requires common knowledge! My Advice....... Use maybe some kerosene in a bucket and light that, lots of co2 I hear.......


I've read some of your posts, and it appears that you are a beginner. You also type like you are a teenager. That's why I am puzzled at your contempt for others who know more about things than you do. Our relative humidity in San Diego is low right now, like less than 20 percent during the day, due to an offshore airflow. What don't you understand about that?

Yes, I have enough common sense to NOT burn charcoal in my grow room, why are you telling others to do that?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2011)

potroast said:


> I've read some of your posts, and it appears that you are a beginner. You also type like you are a teenager. That's why I am puzzled at your contempt for others who know more about things than you do. Our relative humidity in San Diego is low right now, like less than 20 percent during the day, due to an offshore airflow. What don't you understand about that?
> 
> Yes, I have enough common sense to NOT burn charcoal in my grow room, why are you telling others to do that?


Burning charcoal will release CO2.............and Carbon Monoxide, as well as other toxic byproducts of combustion. Not a good idea to be burning charcoal indoors, not a good idea at all!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Burning charcoal will release CO2.............and Carbon Monoxide, as well as other toxic byproducts of combustion. Not a good idea to be burning charcoal indoors, not a good idea at all!


 What up doc? how you been?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> What up doc? how you been?


I'm good, you? I've got some pics! You wanna see them?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I'm good, you? I've got some pics! You wanna see them?


 Yes please. Ill post some up as well.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

*





white berry x redwood kush - currently cold shocking her.**









































*


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

**


----------



## tatamama (Jan 17, 2011)

I said it was stupid. The guy said he was burning it not me. And 20% is a far cry from 6% or even 9%. What don't you get. Yeah a begginer with 5 grows and 3lbs last with 20 plants in a 7'x7.5'x7'h area so I surely have no clue..


potroast said:


> I've read some of your posts, and it appears that you are a beginner. You also type like you are a teenager. That's why I am puzzled at your contempt for others who know more about things than you do. Our relative humidity in San Diego is low right now, like less than 20 percent during the day, due to an offshore airflow. What don't you understand about that?
> 
> Yes, I have enough common sense to NOT burn charcoal in my grow room, why are you telling others to do that?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice!!!!! It looks like you've got things dialled in pretty tight! Here are some pics of my Vortex at day 49. I'm thinking I'll harvest at around day 63.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Very nice!!!!! It looks like you've got things dialled in pretty tight! Here are some pics of my Vortex at day 49. I'm thinking I'll harvest at around day 63.


Looks good man!! what lineup you using? Im pretty sure vortex is tga right? What are the genetics? +rep. I have a few tga strains including deep purple, jack the ripper, cindy 99...although i dont think cindy 99 was his but i know he uses genetics from cindy 99.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Looks good man, what lineup you using? Im pretty sure vortex is tga right? What are the genetics?


I'm using FF Grow Big and Tiger Bloom for this run. Yep, TGA and the genetics are Apollo 13 x Space Queen. This is my first time trying sub's gear and so far I'm pleased. I just smoked a sample nug that I cut at day 51 and it got me stoned. The buzz was actually really nice too. I wasn't blown away but I didn't really expect to be at day 50, I just wanted to get an idea of where I was at and I find snipping a little sample gives me a good feel for how much time until chop. I've got some white berry beans that I'm going to plant after I finish up with this run of Vortex. Your WB x RW kush looks frosty as hell!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I'm using FF Grow Big and Tiger Bloom for this run. Yep, TGA and the genetics are Apollo 13 x Space Queen. This is my first time trying sub's gear and so far I'm pleased. I just smoked a sample nug that I cut at day 51 and it got me stoned. The buzz was actually really nice too. I wasn't blown away but I didn't really expect to be at day 50, I just wanted to get an idea of where I was at and I find snipping a little sample gives me a good feel for how much time until chop. I've got some white berry beans that I'm going to plant after I finish up with this run of Vortex. Your WB x RW kush looks frosty as hell!


 Right on, yea i read this article in kush magazine. They had samples tested from one strain, each few days for the last 12 days of flower. THC amounts doubled in 12 days. The test was rather loose and they left out some important details but it was in a marijuana magazine, not science weekly. Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, yea i read this article in kush magazine. They had samples tested from one strain, each few days for the last 12 days of flower. THC amounts doubled in 12 days. The test was rather loose and they left out some important details but it was in a marijuana magazine, not science weekly. Thanks for stoppin by!


Damn! I would really like to read that! Did it say what strain and how far into flowering they started testing? I really would like to see more scientific studies on this sort of thing done. Perhaps with medical cannabis gaining more support and acceptance, we will see more actual science and not anecdotal B.S. Take it easy bro and keep it green!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

doc111 said:


> Damn! I would really like to read that! Did it say what strain and how far into flowering they started testing? I really would like to see more scientific studies on this sort of thing done. Perhaps with medical cannabis gaining more support and acceptance, we will see more actual science and not anecdotal B.S. Take it easy bro and keep it green!


 Yea i agree, i actually let my friend borrow the magazine but they started tested 12 days before the end of week 9. thc rose by like 2-4 percent at every data point. i think every data point was every 2-3 days or so.


----------



## tatamama (Jan 17, 2011)

Some simple math for you. Now I am sure you can figure out Humidity. Heres some more for you. The US city with the lowest annual humidity is Las Vegas, Nevada, averaging 39% for a high and 21% as a low.[8] The lowest humidity in the world is found in Antarctica. Lots of sand in the desert of Antartica! You see these are facts! And they show the absolute truth of what some people say on here. 6% and said "haven't I ever heard of a desert". How funny.. And you wondered why I called him on that and the guy that burns charcoal in his home for co2. WoW.. As for the crowded waiting for a mold/bug infestation/budrot, look no further that the pics just posted... And you call me beginner.. I will always be learning. Difference in my learning and yours and or 6% humidity boy is I have an IQ above 134 unlike the 90 IQ of the dryed out brains of the posters on this thread that live in an oven and know nothing more than a few pearls, the rest is just bs... I have proved this now and I would like everyone to take a breath and tell me why if I said such a bone head thing as my humidity is 187% it would be just fine for someone to say bs....???? U kiss ass everyday and you end up with poo on your breath......




[QU




OTE=potroast;5184779]I've read some of your posts, and it appears that you are a beginner. You also type like you are a teenager. That's why I am puzzled at your contempt for others who know more about things than you do. Our relative humidity in San Diego is low right now, like less than 20 percent during the day, due to an offshore airflow. What don't you understand about that?

Yes, I have enough common sense to NOT burn charcoal in my grow room, why are you telling others to do that?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## potroast (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, you are talking about averages. I live due south of Las Vegas, and when the wind blows from that direction, our relative humidity can be in the single digits during the day.


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 17, 2011)

ever heard of dry heat in the winter. homes can be much MUCH MUCH drier than outside. plants would stuggle but wouldnt absolutly die.


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone have any ideas...?? using a generator and maintainging co2 at 1500ppm, how much would the o2 actually lower from 21%? 
idk if im getting this but i think it takes 5o2 to get 3co2.. so to lower o2 to 19% would take 12000ppm??? that cant be right? bugs die from only a 2%drop in o2? 
thanks for any ideas


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 21, 2011)

Sr. Greensea said:


> anyone have any ideas...?? using a generator and maintainging co2 at 1500ppm, how much would the o2 actually lower from 21%?
> idk if im getting this but i think it takes 5o2 to get 3co2.. so to lower o2 to 19% would take 12000ppm??? that cant be right? bugs die from only a 2%drop in o2?
> thanks for any ideas


ppm = parts per million. So an increase from 400ppm ambient to 1500ppm = .11% increase in percentage or .00231 loss of ambient O2. Or from 21% down to 20.99769%

So dont panic and start blasting grannies O2 tank just yet.


----------



## ecofrog (Jan 21, 2011)

ecofrog said:


> Or from 21% down to 20.99769%
> 
> So dont panic and start blasting grannies O2 tank just yet.


 Hmmm as I think about it, that isnt the best way of doing the calculations but still the number is well under .001 anyhow so the conclusion is the same


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 22, 2011)

ahahha grannies tank. lmao thinking about injecting co2 and o2 at the same time.. it always cracks me up when ppl say your going to die from running co2


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

fuck after my tank ran out (stuck solenoid valve) i realized my monitor would read over 1000 ppm. this is of course when i have a few friends over. i get around 800 when it is just me and the ol lady.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Just make sure the fans are circulating air at floor level. co2 can pool in dead spots if you're not careful. I have one of the small vornado fans that sits on the floor aimed in a circular flow pattern around the tent.


----------

